
Tesla Model 3 Pre-Orders Begin in Australia - danhak
http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2016/03/heres-the-aussie-queue-for-teslas-model-3/
======
Freestyler_3
Like someone already replied on the article, the store looks so much like an
apple store. Is it people that have some one trick pony working at these
stores? My advice is do not stay in the hype creating phase for too long, but
who am I to be giving advice. The marketing is looking so much like apple, a
pretend status symbol that everyone must have, and the goal of Tesla is to
sell everyone their cars. (unlike luxury car manufacturers who sell status
symbols but don't want everyone to have one of their cars because that would
void the status symbol status.) I like the cars Tesla makes, I wouldn't mind
more of those driving around!

